# Schatz Royal Mariner 8 Bell Ships Clock



## andyclient

Hi guys
Wonder if anyone can help ?
I purchased this Schatz Royal Mariner from an auction and as such it was as seen and untested.
It looked in vgc so I took the gamble , but to cut a long story short it is missing the escapement platform !!
It is now with my clock repairer but he hasn't yet sourced a new or replacement escapement.
I have tried searching with Google to no avail , just wondered if any of you guys could help me out or point me in the right direction
cheers
Andy


----------



## StufflerMike

That's an easy job: Check Schatz1881.de - Tel. 05250-935533


----------



## khergert

I hope you find what you need. I have the same clock. Got mine in 82 or so. near abouts 1992, whatever parts it needs, they were unavailable. Someone must make a new movement that could be fitted. Maybe something with parts available. BTW, it was not priced like a 10 year throw away clock. I'd like to hear about your success


----------



## matteclock

Hi,

I have exactly the same watch. Mine is working alright. I have though a minor problem, I do not know how to make the bells in fase with time. As it is now it is doint 8 bells at one a clock. How do I change it into the right order?
Do yuo know?

//Matte


----------



## andyclient

matteclock said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have exactly the same watch. Mine is working alright. I have though a minor problem, I do not know how to make the bells in fase with time. As it is now it is doint 8 bells at one a clock. How do I change it into the right order?
> Do yuo know?
> 
> //Matte


I would guess it is simply a case of moving the hour hand back an hour , all being well it should go back ok but if it is tight you may have to remove the minute hand and loosen the hour hand before moving it back, this should put it back to the correct number of bells.
cheers
Andy
p.s update on my clock i managed to source a platform from the US and everything is now working fine and it has pride of place in my hall


----------



## TheDarkHorseOne

I'm glad you got that fixed, andy. That's a nice looking clock and beautiful in it's simplicity and design. How are the chimes?


----------



## andyclient

TheDarkHorseOne said:


> I'm glad you got that fixed, andy. That's a nice looking clock and beautiful in it's simplicity and design. How are the chimes?


Thanks , yes im really pleased with it , its a definate keeper , and the chimes are great , all working as they should
cheers
Andy


----------



## codavis

Hello. I also have a Schatz Royal Mariner 8 Bell Ships Clock. I purchased this clock from a clockmaker about 20 plus years ago. It had been working fine until I moved last August. Now the bells don't chime at all and the clock stops at 12:40 and 8:40 when fully wound up. Also, the bell port is fully wound up. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm not sure that I want to pay 200 to 300 dollars to have it repaired when the manufacturer is out of business and isn't making any replacement parts. But, I love the clock and it has personality!
Thanks for your answer. C.O. Davis


----------



## B Ohlsen

Hi. Hope your Royal Mariner's still running.

I've got an escapement but the gear's pivot's snapped. Could you let me know where you got your replacement platform?

Thanks.


----------



## andyclient

B Ohlsen said:


> Hi. Hope your Royal Mariner's still running.
> 
> I've got an escapement but the gear's pivot's snapped. Could you let me know where you got your replacement platform?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi yes it is still running thanks , as for locating parts I did a google search and someone was selling a dial on Ebay so i emailed him asking if by any chance he had a platform and as luck would have it he did.
Could you not get the pivot replaced might be easier than sourcing a complete platform ?
cheers
Andy


----------

